# Isn't this beautiful?



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

The lake a 10 min walk from my place.




























What your looking at there is the most polluted lake in the USA (Onondaga Lake) l. I think about it all the time, how nice it would be to be that close to a lake you could swim in. How nice it would be to have a beach and the ability to use water toys...NOPE not here!! I don't even let Avery swim in it, too gross.

On the positive side they have a long trail and its a nice place to go for a walk...


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Too bad its polluted  It is very pretty.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

It is gorgeous. Why is it so polluted?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

In the late 1800's it was a dump for industrial waste. The mercury levels are too high for safe swimming. They are trying to clean it up, but its a long long process.

Onondaga Lake


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

What a shame you can't swim in that lake, it looks so peaceful and beautiful.


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

That is beautiful, it is a real shame about the pollution. It would be truly amazing if it could be used again.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Very pretty. Unfortunate about the pollution though, that really sucks.


----------

